# Install-error Blender



## talsamon (Jul 9, 2014)

It's not really important for me, but I tell or report it:

Blender-2.71 installs fine with normal options. If I check the options gameengine and player this install-error appears:

```
Linking CXX executable ../../bin/blender
now run: "make install" to copy runtime files and scripts to /usr/ports/graphics/blender/work/.build/bin/2.71
[100%] Built target blender
  executing: /usr/ports/graphics/blender/work/.build/bin/blender --help
Assertion failed: (!posix::pthread_mutex_destroy(&m)), function ~mutex, file /usr/local/include/boost/thread/pthread/mutex.hpp, line 108.
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "blender.1.py", line 55, in <module>
    blender_help = subprocess.check_output(cmd).decode(encoding="utf-8")
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.4/subprocess.py", line 620, in check_output
    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, process.args, output=output)
subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['/usr/ports/graphics/blender/work/.build/bin/blender', '--help']' returned non-zero exit status -6
*** [post-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/blender.
*** [install] Error code 1
```

I think it's not really related to the error. But when I commented out this lines in the Makefile it works (man installation):

lines 229 - 232

```
228 post-build:
    229         @(cd ${WRKSRC}/doc/manpage && \
    230                 #${PYTHON_CMD} blender.1.py \
    231                 ${INSTALL_WRKSRC}/bin/blender \
    232                         ${INSTALL_WRKSRC}/bin/${PORTNAME}.1)
```

and
lines 295 . 298

```
#
    295         ${INSTALL_MAN} ${INSTALL_WRKSRC}/bin/${PORTNAME}.1 \
    296                 ${STAGEDIR}${MAN1PREFIX}/man/man1
    297                 @${ECHO} man/man1/${PORTNAME}.1.gz >> ${TMPPLIST}
    298 
    299 .include <bsd.port.post.mk>
```


----------



## asteriskRoss (Aug 1, 2014)

If you haven't already, it would be worth reporting this to the port's maintainer via email (see the "Dealing with broken ports" page in the handbook).  The maintainer is mva@FreeBSD.org.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2014)

Make sure you're using the latest ports tree though. Things may have already been fixed, so be sure to have the latest port.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 1, 2014)

No, it has nothing to do with an updated system. I didn't write the FreeBSD version, it's 9.2. On 10.0 it works. On 9.2 the error still exists in the same form. (Maybe in June I looked at Gameengine and overlooked "BROKEN" in the line with Player in the Makefile).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> No, it has nothing to do with an updated system.


I meant an up to date ports tree. As the issue may have already been fixed in the port itself. Ports are quite fluid and receive many changes on a regular basis.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 2, 2014)

No, it's not fixed. Blender has a lot of bugs. On 10.0. it's not possible to compile it with cycles the reason is a bug in graphics/openshadinglanguage (can't compile this port). If I am not able to compile a port after a few tries I delete the port and make it complete new. So it should be the newest.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry, I don't try it the last weeks on FreeBSD-10.0. Now I am trying again. graphics/openshadinglanguage now compiles fine - seems fixed. Now I am know graphics/blender searches the shaders in the wrong directory - /usr/local/shaders. But it's in /usr/local/share/openshadinglanguage/shaders/. In the moment I try it again.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 2, 2014)

I linked `ln -s /usr/local/share/openshadinglanguage/shaders shaders` in /usr/local - this did the trick on FreeBSD-10.0 with the options cycles and cycleosl.


----------

